# Currykraut & Holunder



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe zwei Fragen:

1) hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung, ob man Currykraut nach dem Verblühen zurückschneidet? Und wenn ja, wieviel?

2) Wir haben einen sehr großen __ Holunder im Garten. Der ist aber jetzt bereits im 2. Jahr nacheinander so dermaßen von Blattläusen befallen, dass er ganz dünn und kläglich aussieht. Also sprich, man kann durch den eigentlich großen und dichten Strauch völlig durchgucken. Kann man Holunder zurückschneiden, damit er danach neu austreibt. Ich würde mich bei dem sogar hinreißen lassen, gegen Blattläuse zu spritzen, so leid tut mir das Teil.

Für ein paar Tips würde ich mich super freuen


----------



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Moin,

aus der "Naturheilecke"  gibts sicher eine Brühe zum aufsprühen ( irgendwas mit Brennesseln?!  Aus der chemischen Ecke könnte man (wenn man denn Landwirt und in Besitz eines Nachweises ist  ) zB. "Karate Zeon" oder  öhm wie hieß das blaue Zeug nochmal ... verwenden. 

Aber essen (Tee) würd ich vom Hollunder dann erstmal nichts mehr.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Ich glaube, mit "Brühe" komme ich da nicht weit. Bei aller Liebe...
Ich habe in einem Gartencenter mal etwas gegen Blattläuse bekommen, das habe ich zuhause sofort weit in die Ecke gestellt, so schrecklich las sich die Beschreibung. Und im Moment liebäugel ich damit, es doch mal auszuprobieren  

Aber erst irgendwann, wenn die ganzen anderen Viecher nicht mehr unterwegs sind. Und dann auch - glaube ich - heimlich nachts im Dunkeln. Denn eigentlich ist sowas gegen meine Prinzipien. Aber da ist dieses kleine Wörtchen "eigentlich" :


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hallo Anke, 

versuchs mal mit nem scharfen Wasserstrahl.... 
Und wenn zurückschneiden, dann jetzt bald - sonst reifen die neuen Triebe nicht mehr aus... könnte fast schon zu spät sein.
Egal, wie elend er aussieht, Holunder ist hart im nehmen.

 Ab und an säbelt Joachim welche mit dem großen Mulcher um... weil die Vögel die Samen immer dorthin Sch...en, wo man keine haben möchte.


----------



## patty4 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hallo!

Also meiner Meinung nach sind Blattläuse am Hollunder ganz normal....

Ich kenne Holunder überhaupt nicht anders, als mit den jungen Trieben voll verblattlaust..... egal, wo er wächst...

Und nach meiner Erfahrung wuchert Holunder trotzdem so sehr, dass ihn die Blattläuse offenbar kaum zu stören scheinen... (in meinem Garten zählt Holunder schon fast mit zum "Unkraut").

Meine Empfehlung: Auf Marienkäfer warten, und im Herbst mal etwas zurückschneiden... Einen Holunder bringt so schnell nichts um  

Grüße
Patricia


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Ja, Currykraut kann man nach Blüte zurückschneiden. Wieviel? Denke mal nach Gefühl, wie bei anderen Kräutern auch. 

Wir schneiden unsere Hollunder auch jährlich zurück und sie treiben neu aus und blühen reichlich. An den jungen Trieben vom Hollunder sitzen meisten diese hübschen Kolonien mit schwarzen, fetten Läusen, gelle? Handschuhe an und einmal drüber streichen, fertig ist die Läusesoße. Wenns gar nicht anders geht, würde ich "Ne...orff Neudosan Neu BLATTLAUSFREI" empfehlen - ist ein Kontaktmittel und weitgehend nützlingsschonend (aus Salzen von Fettsäuren) - Ameisen erwischts bei zu intensiver Besprühung zwar auch, die Läuse sind aber auf jeden Fall weg - zumindest bis die nächste Generation kommt und das dauert i.d.R. ja nicht sehr lange...


----------



## Armin (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Ahoi,

Currykraut sollte stets im Frühjahr wie der __ Lavendel um 50% zurückgeschnitten werden. Die verblühten Teile der Pflanze abschneiden.

Holunder kann auch sehr stark, also auf Stock zurückgeschnitten werden. Er treibt sehr willig wieder aus.

Gegen die Blattläuse sollten Lizetan oder Rogor helfen.


Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hallo

Sambucus lässt sich problemlos schneiden
achte nur auf ordentliche Schnitte und lass keine Stummel stehen !

Allerdings schlägt Holunder meist "fürchterlich"    zurück !

Du wirst Ihn immer schneiden müssen  

übrigens Holunder reagiert sehr gut auf die üblichen pflanzenstärkenden
Tees und Jauchen .



mfG



http://www.zauber-pflanzen.de/sambucus.htm


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hi Annett,

ach, ich dachte, den schneidet man - wenn - im Frühjahr, weil er ein Sommerblüher ist  Macht man das nicht so? Oh Gott, ich hab echt keine Ahnung...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

ups...seid Ihr schnell. Danke für die Ratschläge...

Also, Frühjahr runterschneiden ist gebongt. Weil, da mal eben die Läuse mit Wasser oder Fingern runterzuholen - keine Chance. Ich bin 1,62 m und das Teil hat 4 m. Da habe ich verloren 

@ Karsten: Na, da stehen ja nette Tipps auf der Site *lach*...Holunderzweige sollen gegen Ehebruch helfen. Aha! Braucht jemand nächstes Jahr welche??? Ich hätte welche abzugeben *ggg*


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Moin Anke!

Also: Beim Currykraut schneide ich nach der Blüte die abgeblühten Stengel tief ab. Wenn es zu sehr gewuchert hat, kürze ich auch dann bereits das Kraut etwas ein, hat ihm bisher nicht geschadet.

Gegen Blattläuse gibt es doch noch dieses "Hausrezept" aus Spiritus, Spülmittel/Schmierseife und Wasser:
30 ml flüssige Schmierseife, 30 ml Spiritus, 1 Liter Wasser - das nehme ich immer für meine Rosen. Gut vermengen und in einen Drucksprüher oder so für Deinen großen Holunderbusch.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hi Dodi,

danke für das Rezept...gehört habe ich mal davon, aber noch nie ausprobiert. Dann besorge ich mir mal Schmierseife...


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hallo, 

bei der Schmierseife darauf achten, dass es eine *reine Kali-Seife *unter pH-10 ist (und *keine *Haushaltsschmierseife!). 
Brennspiritus darf höchstens in Mengen von 1-3 % zugefügt werden! 

Schmierseifen-Lösung ist ebenso (wie das von mir erwähnte Zeugs) nicht 100% nützlingsschonend - weichhäutige Nützlingslarven (wie die der Schwebfliege) werden gekillt - vorm Spritzen bitte nachsehen, ob solche Nützlinge (Larven von __ Schwebfliegen, Marienkäfern usw.) im Holunder oder in der Nähe sind - die machen auf Dauer ihre Arbeit besser als jedes Spritzmittel, welches meist nur für ein paar Stunden wirkt.

Ach ja, falls Du Probleme mit Wühlmäusen hast (war vor Kurzem mal irgenwo ein Thema, weiß nicht mehr, wer das war): mit Holunderblättern kann man lt. Literatur eine gute Jauche herstellen, deren Duft die Wühlmaus scheinbar gar nicht mag


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

ja...Holunder hilft ja auch gegen Ehebruch, warum dann nicht auch gegen Wühlmäuse


----------



## Armin (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Ahoi Zaphod,

daß die Ameisen auch bekämpft werden ist gut, denn diese schützen die Läuse vor natürlichen Feinden wie die von dir erwähnten __ Schwebfliegen und Marienkäfer. Die Ameisen züchten und melken die Läuse und schützen sie vor natürlichen Feinden.

Insektizide halten übrigens mehrere Wochen und wenn die Nüzlinge in der Nähe so nachhaltig wären, wie kommt es dann überhaupt zu einem massiven Blattlausbefall ? 

Die Bekämpfung von Schädlingen mit Nützlingen funktioniert nur in Gewächshäusern...und dort macht es auch Sinn.

Übrigens sind die Schmierseife, Spiritus, Brennessel und Co. auch nicht von schlechten Eltern und gehen ebenso mit Colateral-Schäden einher bei bedeutend schlechterer Wirksamkeit.

Am schonendsten sind immer noch mechanische Maßnahmen wie das Abstreifen, Abspritzen mit Wasser oder das Abschneiden der befallenen Triebe. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Armin, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Wo sind all die Marienkäfer, wenn ich sie brauche???? 

Ich schneid das Ding runter und achte dann darauf, dass sie sich nicht maßlos vermehren... mit welchem Mittel auch immer. Hauptsache, das Ding wächst wieder dicht. Sonst muss ich unserem Nachbarn immer auf die Haustür glotzen. Das macht ja keinen Spaß!


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hallo Armin, 

das ist zwar nicht das Thema, ich fühle mich aber dennoch zum Antworten "genötigt". 

Die paar Ameisen, die es mit dem besagten Mittel erwischt, sind ja nur die, die direkt in hoher Dosis getroffen werden - die Bauten unterhalb der von Läusen befallenen Pflanzen sind davon nicht betroffen, so dass mehr als ausreichend Ameisennachschub vorhanden ist. 

Die Rede war hier nicht von "klassischen" Insektiziden oder Giften, sondern von halbwegs schonenden Substanzen, die (vermutlich, denn soweit hat man das im Labor noch nicht nachweisen können) selektiv auf Atmungsorgane und/oder Zellmembranen von bestimmten weichhäutigen Insekten wirken. Diese Substanzen (z.B. Schmierseife oder Kaliumsalze) werden in der Natur durch Licht- und Lufteinfluss innerhalb weniger Stunden abgebaut - das mag bei richtigen Insektiziden anders sein, damit hab ich aber nix am Hut...


> wenn Nüzlinge in der Nähe so nachhaltig wären, wie kommt es dann überhaupt zu einem massiven Blattlausbefall ?


Nun ja, mal ne andere Frage: wenn doch eigentlich ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich sind, wie kommt es dann überhaupt zu einem massiven Algenbefall im Frühjahr? 
Eben: weil die Schädlinge vor den Nützlingen da sind (umgekehrt ergäbe es ja auch keinen Sinn). Wenn nicht rechtzeitig eingegriffen wird, vermehren sich die Schädlinge (mangels Fressfeinden) explosionsartig, gerade nach solch milden Wintern wie dem letzten. Da die Anfangspopulation von Nützlingen abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot des Vorjahres ist, bekommen die Nützlinge anfangs das Überangebot an Schädlingen nicht in den Griff. Im nächsten Jahr kann es dann ggf. umgekehrt sein, dann sind vielleicht mehr Nützlinge als Nahrung vorhanden, was im übernächsten Jahr wiederum zu Schädlingsüberangebot führen kann.



> Die Bekämpfung von Schädlingen mit Nützlingen funktioniert nur in Gewächshäusern...und dort macht es auch Sinn.


Da stimme ich vehement *nicht *zu!



> Am schonendsten sind immer noch mechanische Maßnahmen wie das Abstreifen, Abspritzen mit Wasser oder das Abschneiden der befallenen Triebe.


Da stimme ich vehement zu! 
Allerdings ist es gerade nach so warmen Wintern immer schwierig, den Schädlingsbefall rein mechanisch in den Griff zu bekommen. Zu härteren Abwehrmaßnahmen als meschanischen greife ich aber auch nur im Gemüse-/Kräuterbeet.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*

Hi Klaas,

ja aber gerade im Kräuter- bzw. Gemüsebeet will ich es nicht machen, weil ich das Zeug ja essen möchte. Der Holunder steht da nur zur Zierde. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es Euch geht. Aber mir ist dieses Jahr hier alles eingegangen. Oder kommt erst gar nicht. Oder sieht ganz erbärmlich aus. Und zwar egal, ob Zierpflanze oder Gemüse. Ich habe hier Malvenrost, Rosenrost, Rosenzykade, __ Rhododendron-Zykade, der __ Wein hat irgendwas...die Möhren und der Kohlrabi waren weggefressen, bevor ich überhaupt was gesehen habe. Die Dalien sind fast den Schecken zum Opfer gefallen. Meine schönen japanischen __ Hortensien sind ersoffen. Und vorne vorm Haus sind mir jetzt 2 schöne Sträucher vertrocknet *heul*, weil ich dachte, es hätte genug geregnet. Ohne Mittel (abgesehen von Wasser) wie bisher komme ich da nicht mehr gegen an.

Das ist eine Gartenjahr zum Abgewöhnen, wenn ich nicht so ehrgeizig wäre 

P.S. Ach ja, Braunfäule an Tomaten und Krautfäule an Kartoffeln kann ich auch noch bieten.


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber gerade im Kräuter- bzw. Gemüsebeet will ich es nicht machen, weil ich das Zeug ja essen möchte. Der Holunder steht da nur zur Zierde.


hmm, aber gerade deswegen doch Hinweis mit den schnell-abbaubaren Substanzen... 
Ich bin sicher, mit nem einzigen hochglanzpolierten Apfel aus dem Supermarkt nähme ich mehr Gift- und Schadstoffe auf, als aus meinem Gemüsebeet das ganze Jahr über...

Bis vor Kurzem sahs bei uns im Beet auch sehr kläglich aus, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt aber inzwischen wieder fast alles Gas - auch Äpfel, Beeren, __ Walnüsse in ausreichender Menge.

Edit:
Übrigens kann man auch mal versuchen, __ Lavendel unter den Holunder zu setzen, wirkt gegen verschiedene Blattlausarten bei Rosen, warum nicht hier auch? 
Und/oder Fangpflanzen (z.B. Kapuzienerkresse) unter den Holunder säen, die die Schwarzen Läuse anziehen - ob die Schwarze Holunderlaus dazugehört, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Und ich glaube, den Standort von Nachtschattengewächsen (und anderer Gemüse-Pflanzen) sollte man jährlich wechseln - vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## Armin (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> 
> 
> 
> Die paar Ameisen, die es mit dem besagten Mittel erwischt, sind ja nur die, die direkt in hoher Dosis getroffen werden - die Bauten unterhalb der von Läusen befallenen Pflanzen sind davon nicht betroffen, so dass mehr als ausreichend Ameisennachschub vorhanden ist.



Keine Läuse, keine Ameisen auf der Pflanze   


			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rede war hier nicht von "klassischen" Insektiziden oder Giften, sondern von halbwegs schonenden Substanzen



Wer sagt das ? Lies mal die Eingangsfrage  




			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> die (vermutlich, denn soweit hat man das im Labor noch nicht nachweisen können) selektiv auf Atmungsorgane und/oder Zellmembranen von bestimmten weichhäutigen Insekten wirken.



Stimmt absolut   



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, mal ne andere Frage: wenn doch eigentlich ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich sind, wie kommt es dann überhaupt zu einem massiven Algenbefall im Frühjahr?



Weil Algenwachstum von diversen Wasser - Parametern und externen Einflüssen abhängt und nicht auf und durch Nitrataufnahme durch Teichpflanzen zu reduzieren ist.  



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Zu härteren Abwehrmaßnahmen als meschanischen greife ich aber auch nur im Gemüse-/Kräuterbeet.



Dann kannst du dein Gemüse gleich aus konventionellem Anbau kaufen  

Gruß Armin


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du dein Gemüse gleich aus konventionellem Anbau kaufen


Na klar, jetzt wo Du es sagst, mach ich das sofort - dass ich da nicht von alleine drauf gekommen bin...  
Nebenbei: manchmal ist es hilfreich, sich erst über die Dinge zu informieren, bevor man sich eine Meinung darüber bildet. Einfacher hingegen ist es, sich seine Meinung bilden zu lassen. 
Kein weiterer Kommentar meinerseits zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Armin (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Currykraut &  Holunder*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei: manchmal ist es hilfreich, sich erst über die Dinge zu informieren, bevor man sich eine Meinung darüber bildet. Einfacher hingegen ist es, sich seine Meinung bilden zu lassen.



Ahoi,

volle Zustimmung  

Gruß Armin


----------

